# Lap top and flat screen.



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Any one have any recommnedations on a good lap top and flat screen? I wanna say my sister bought a brand new Acer brand lap top with cd/dvd from Wal-Mart for around $330. I saw them at Fry's Electronics and the lowest priced one they had was $450. I'm not a pc guy, I only need something new and crystal clear, that will wirelessly connect to the internet as they all do and that I can play some cd's and movies in the player. I would like a large screen.

As for a flat screen, 42" Vizio? Anyone? Again, not looking to spend thousands, just wanting something reliable and clear, new, cheap.

Thanks.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

The Walmart laptops are usually bare bones models with few extras. But for what you need that might be your best choice. My next laptop will be a Toshiba, as I think they are best. You can speed up those slow laptops by removing Norton/MaCafee and installing a free antivirus like Avast.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm trying the craigslist thing, hopefully I can find something relatively decent for sale. 

I actually like the Acer brand though. Windows 7 and very fast on all of them w/ cd/dvd player and writable. My roomate has one from Wal-Mart that was bought for $750-ish. 15" or 17" screen. Very sharp image on the screen. 

As for the tv, well, I'll be trying craigslist for that too but I need to ask what the big difference is from 720 to 1080? How soon before 720 becomes obsolete in other words or is it already? Thanks.


----------



## ErikU19 (Apr 7, 2011)

Try the Dell outlet center. Basically brand new screens with the same warranty as new screens for significantly less. When I mean basically new I mean you wont find a blemish on them. Dell screens are very well made. I have sold hundreds and have not had one go bad.



Doc Holliday said:


> Any one have any recommnedations on a good lap top and flat screen? I wanna say my sister bought a brand new Acer brand lap top with cd/dvd from Wal-Mart for around $330. I saw them at Fry's Electronics and the lowest priced one they had was $450. I'm not a pc guy, I only need something new and crystal clear, that will wirelessly connect to the internet as they all do and that I can play some cd's and movies in the player. I would like a large screen.
> 
> As for a flat screen, 42" Vizio? Anyone? Again, not looking to spend thousands, just wanting something reliable and clear, new, cheap.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Doc Holliday said:


> Any one have any recommnedations on a good lap top and flat screen? I wanna say my sister bought a brand new Acer brand lap top with cd/dvd from Wal-Mart for around $330. I saw them at Fry's Electronics and the lowest priced one they had was $450. I'm not a pc guy, I only need something new and crystal clear, that will wirelessly connect to the internet as they all do and that I can play some cd's and movies in the player. I would like a large screen.
> 
> As for a flat screen, 42" Vizio? Anyone? Again, not looking to spend thousands, just wanting something reliable and clear, new, cheap.
> 
> Thanks.


 My friend bought a new eMachine laptop (Korean) and I set it up for him. It came with Win7 Home Premium and it cost less than $400 CDN. 
I was really impressed with it. It compared with my HP Pavillion laptop that I paid $800 for.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Please say something good about this as I just bought it. It was for sale on Houston Craigslist.I paid $360 plus $20 for a carrying case and I AM STOKED!! !BIG OLD 15.6" theatre widescreen dispay. This computer, I am typing on it now, was bought in a bulk order by the seller's company in April of last year and then they decided to not use all of the Dells they bought. He bought this from his place of employment sometime soon after the original purchase and I just bought it. Less than one year old.

It has a Dell warranty until 5/2012.

*Dell E6500 Laptop, Dell Wrnty 5/12, - $390 (SW Houston)*

Date: 2011-04-08



Hello, 

I am selling a Dell E6500. It is absolute mint condition. Comes with Dell Warranty till 5/2012. I want to sell quickly, but do not low ball me, pls. 

Specifications: 
======= 
Dell E6500 Core2Duo Laptop, Original Intel Core 2 duo Processor 2.20ghz, 250 gig Hdd, 2gig Memory, Dvd Burner, Builtin WiFi, 
15 inch WIDESCREEN absolutely crisp and sharp display, Original Charger Included. 

Softwares: 
======= 
Windows 7 ultimate, MS Office 2007 (Word, Excel, Power Point, Outlook, Access, etc), Nero Dvd and Cd burning software, 
CyberLink PowerDVD, Avg2011 antivirus software. 

Would like to sell quickly. Meet at a public place. Cash only. Call...


----------



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

Unless he spilled coffee on the thing and hawked it online, yeah! I'd say you got a pretty good deal for the money.

Normally I'm not a fan of Dell at all, but the Latitudes are pretty nice


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, helps give me peace of mind. I am not computer savvy in any sense, I only knew I wanted something new and powerful and quicker, with a duo core processor and a 15" screen. 

I got all of that for sure!

Thanks.


----------



## Synon (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! You got a great deal! I set up hundreds of Dell latitudes E-series laptops every year and I have to say they are pretty solid machines, I like them a lot.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Synon said:


> Wow! You got a great deal! I set up hundreds of Dell latitudes E-series laptops every year and I have to say they are pretty solid machines, I like them a lot.


 
You're hired!! :thumbsup:

Thanks.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

As far as the TV goes, 720 vs. 1080 is "it depends" on anything 42" and smaller. You can argue that the 42" is small enough that 720 is fine, but it's a matter of personal preference. If 720 looks OK to you and you want to save some bucks, go for it.

However, you will not enjoy the benefits of "true" HD. You won't be able to watch Blu-Ray disks at their full resolution. And if you spend any amount of time watching 1080 and then go back to 720 you are going to notice the difference, particularly in sports and movies.

It's really a matter of what you are used to and what's important to you.

Prices continue to fall. Soon you probably won't even be able to find a set that is not full 1080. As 3D gathers steam it's going to push the price of non-3D sets down even father I suspect.

As far as picture quality goes, you can't go wrong with Samsung and Sony. Panasonic and Pioneer also make very good units. Really the only brand I would steer clear of is Vizio. I have never owned one but whenever I see them side by side with other sets from the picture quality it is clear why they are cheaper. Again, it's all a matter of what's important to you. Be forwarned every manufacturer sells lots of different model sets in any given size and they can differ dramatically in price based on their specs and features. If you are cost conscious, Costco is a good place to shop for televisions as they stock the value line from each manufacturer and usually have prices competitive with the cheapest online prices. It's always nice to buy a TV from a local bricks and mortar as trying to return a big LCD to some online behemoth if you get a dud is a nightmare.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I upgraded the Dell to 4 gigs from 2 gigs, running quite a bit faster now.


----------



## jsmith48 (Jun 21, 2011)

I recently bought my first MAC, and I have totally converted from using PC's. They may be more expensive, but really it's the way to go, because they don't get viruses from what I hear, and they are more modern....etc. As far as PC's though, Toshiba has been the brand Ive been using for years, never really had any problems


----------



## kuj0317 (Jul 12, 2011)

*The answers*

For the PC issue:
1) Consider a Mac. If you do not go this route, fine. I simply think it is useful to consider it.
2) Do not buy cheap crap computers. Good quality PCs from good MFRs are available for only a few dollars more. I only allow my family to purchase Lenovo Thinkpad computers. They can be had for sub 500 new.
3) You did not list out very demanding specs, so you have two options: either go with a netbook (cheap, underpowered), or a 14-15 inch laptop. The netbook will have better battery life, but even a regular laptop will be good for 4 hours+ new. Make sure the laptop has a "Core 2 duo" processor and at least 2 gigs of ram. 

Dont buy from walmart. Get it from either a regional/national computer and parts store (Frys, Microcenter), or online. If you go online, I reccomend newegg. 

PM me if you want any more help





As for the TV, the panels are generally sourced from the same few manufacturers. If you are not a video nut, anything but the lowest brands will be fine (think westinghouse). Even Vizio is fine. Personally, I prefer Plasmas to LCDs, and go with Panasonic. However, it is pretty hard to go wrong once you decide between 720p and 1080p (I reccomend 1080), how many inputs you need, and 60 - 120 - 240 hz (if you go with LCD), and 3d or no 3d (even if you dont use the 3d, it adds very little to the cost).

I hope that was helpful.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

kuj0317 said:


> PM me if you want any more help


Not gonna happen.... you're too new. No PMs yet. This is to help prevent spammers from abusing our beloved forum. 

DM


----------

